# !!Just a question!!!



## Albert85349 (Jun 7, 2007)

hey people!! i have a Altima 2000 2.4L engine GXE Automatic tranny Like a lil bit of racing i have my car with Tein suspension and Nismo Intake but i wasnt sure about reemplacing all my exaust system to 3.0 inch tubing but someone told me that isnt wasnt good becouse it wasnt going to make that much presure on it and it was suppose to loose accelaration could that be truth????


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If you're are going to turbo charge your motor, then a 3" exhaust system is needed. In your case it's a waste of money and will hurt the low speed torque.


----------

